# PENN Mag 980 For Sale



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

Penn Mag 980: rebuilt, excellent condition. New HT 100 Drag Washers, anti reverse Dog, new clutch springs.
Spare Parts, Parts List, Reel Schematic, Box. Spooled with 20# Berkley Trilene BG mono.
$175.00 shipped CONUS.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2018)

Price Dropped to $150 shipped
Thanks
Rick


----------

